# Ça fait longtemps que je (ne) t'ai (pas) vu - négation ?



## Isotta

Chers amis,

S'il vous plaît, je voudrais savoir une fois pour toutes--quelle est la construction qui suit "ça fait longtemps" ? J'ai entendu plusieurs réponses à cette question de la part des Français.

Le scénario : je n'ai pas vu Michel depuis deux ans, et je le croise dans la rue. Quelle phrase est correcte ?

ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu
ça fait longtemps que je te vois
ça fais longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu
ça fais longtemps que je ne t'ai plus vu

Merci d'avance !

Isotta.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour

Je dirais "ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu".


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Une seule possibilité parmi les quatre :
_"Ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu."_


----------



## Isotta

Bien, c'est ce que j'avais pensé, mais ensuite j'ai entendu quelques madrelinguas dire 

 ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu
 ça fais longtemps que je ne t'ai plus vu

Est-ce que l'on utilise toujours une négation après "ça fait longtemps" ?

Merci de nouveau !


----------



## frenchaudrey

Selon moi on utilise toujours une négation après cette expression, du moins dans ce sens-là.

Pour ce qui est des autres constructions, je pense qu'elles sont grammaticalement fausses, mais employées tout de même dans le langage courant


----------



## mickaël

Non, on n'utilise pas forcément la négation après ça fait longtemps. 
Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu = Ça fait longtemps que je t'observe, que je t'ai remarqué...


Edit : Même avis qu'Audrey sur le reste. Et oui, dans ce contexte, il semble qu'il faut une négation.


----------



## Cubic

D'accord avec ce qui est dit précédemment, mais, personnellement, et sans vouloir compliquer les choses, en partant du scenario de départ, j'aurais plutôt dit "Ça faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais pas vu"...

Mais bon, ça ne change rien en ce qui concerne la construction de la phrase.

Voilà, c'est tout


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense que l'on pourrait aussi penser à l'expression suivante (que tu confonds peut-être avec l'autre, Isotta) :

*Ça fait longtemps qu'on ne s'est plus vus* => je parle de Mickaël avec un autre ami pour lui dire que Mickaël et moi ne nous sommes pas rencontrés depuis un bon bout de temps


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai toujours dit (dans cette situation)
_Ça fait longtemps que je* ne* t'ai* pas* vu._
Avec, comme Cubic, une petite réserve par rapport au temps.

Cependant,
J'ai souvent entendu la même phrase sans la négation
_Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu
_La première fois, j'ai été surpris. Depuis je m'y suis habitué.

Donc, Isotta, elles sont toutes possibles à l'exception de la deuxième (qui ne correspond pas à la situation). Certains locuteurs diront plutôt la première, d'autres la troisième, d'autres encore la quatrième. Cela dépend peut-être aussi des régions. Je crois que c'est depuis que j'habite en Normandie que j'entends systématiquement _que je t'ai vu.

_ PS : Si tu n'avais pas posé cette question, je crois que je l'aurais moi-même posée un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## Isotta

Merci à tous--c'est d'ailleurs intéressant de lire d'autres considérations que je n'avais pas remarquées. 



			
				mickaël said:
			
		

> _Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu = Ça fait longtemps que je t'observe, que je t'ai remarqué..._


Est-ce que les gens penseraient plutôt à cette intérpretation ? Ou est-ce qu'elle serait plus souvent acceptée comme une forme de "ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu", comme a suggéré J-M ?



			
				cubic said:
			
		

> _D'accord avec ce qui est dit précédemment, mais, personnellement, et sans vouloir compliquer les choses, en partant du scenario de départ, j'aurais plutôt dit "Ça faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais pas vu"..._


J'admets que je ne comprends pas la valeur d'utiliser le plus-que-parfait ici, et peut-être que ma langue maternelle me trompe. Si par exemple je n'ai pas vu Michel depuis deux ans, et puis je le croise hier dans les rue, et puis je le croise aujourd'hui à la bibliothèque, je pourrais imaginer, "Ça faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais pas vu, et puis je te vois deux fois à la suite !" car je l'ai vu hier aussi. Alors qu'est-ce que tu dirais dans cette situation ? La même chose ?

Toujours merci--


----------



## mickaël

Isotta said:
			
		

> [Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu = Ça fait longtemps que je t'observe, que je t'ai remarqué...] Est-ce que les gens penseraient plutôt à cette intérpretation ? Ou est-ce qu'elle serait plus souvent acceptée comme une forme de "ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu", comme a suggéré J-M ?


Avec le contexte, je comprendrais... mais je ne l'utilise pas du tout dans le sens donné par Jean-Michel (Ils sont fous ces Normands !  ).




> J'admets que je ne comprends pas la valeur d'utiliser le plus-que-parfait ici, et peut-être que ma langue maternelle me trompe.


L'imparfait et le plus-que-parfait permettent d'insiter sur la (longue) durée, je pense. Et ça montre bien que cette période est achevée : ça y est, on voit bien ou a bien vu la personne. Ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas avec _"ça fait longtemps..."_ (que l'on peut dire au téléphone ou lorsque l'on parle d'un ami à un autre ami comme dans l'exemple d'Agnès, et donc ne toujours pas avoir vu la personne depuis un moment).




> Si par exemple je n'ai pas vu Michel depuis deux ans, et puis je le croise hier dans les rue, et puis je le croise aujourd'hui à la bibliothèque, je pourrais imaginer, "Ça faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais pas vu, et puis je te vois deux fois à la suite !" car je l'ai vu hier aussi. Alors qu'est-ce que tu dirais dans cette situation ? La même chose ?


Oui, je pense que c'est possible de dire ça.


----------



## LV4-26

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps -- peut-être depuis l'année où je suis venu m'installer en Normandie -- j'entends souvent
_Ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu._

....alors que j'ai toujours dit (et je continue)
_Ça fait longtemps que je *ne* l'ai *pas* vu._


Y a-t-il, parmi vous, des gens qui utilisent la première formulation ?


Concernant, la troisième solution (avec le _ne_ mais sans le _pas_)  : 
_Ça fait longtemps que je *ne* l'ai vu_
...nous la rangerons avec la deuxième, pour simplifier. Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est surtout la proportion de gens qui utilise la première option, la bleue, sans aucune négation.

J'avais pensé faire un sondage, mais j'aimerais savoir, non pas seulement quelle formule *vous* utilisez mais aussi laquelle *vous avez entendue *et *à quel endroit.*


----------



## itka

Bonjour,
Ta première formule ne m'est absolument pas familière. Je ne dirais jamais ça et je ne crois pas l'avoir jamais entendue dans mon sud-est lointain !


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu ta première formule dans mon lointain Québec non plus.

Nous c'est le _ne_, qu'on omet, et le _e _de _je. _ _Ça fait longtemps que j'l'ai pas vu(e)_


----------



## dragoonai

Bonjour, 

moi, j'utilise la deuxième version, je n'ai jamais entendue la première, mais la dernière c'est du langage soutenu.


----------



## geostan

Pareil pour moi.


----------



## LV4-26

Merci à vous tous.
Pourtant, je suis certain de ne pas avoir rêvé.
Ce doit être régional (je m'en doutais un peu, pour tout dire).


----------



## beri

Hello R2D2 
Je pense utiliser les deux (j'ai toujours vécu chez les Parigots). Tout dépend de l'intention et du sens donné à la phrase. S'il me manque de n'avoir pas vu la personne depuis longtemps, j'utiliserai plus volontiers la négative. Si je m'en fiche à moitié, plutôt la positive.

Mais dans tous les cas, la première s'utilise plus volontiers selon moi pour parler par exemple d'un film, pour dire "je l'ai vu il y a longtemps" --> "ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu".


----------



## LV4-26

beri said:


> Mais dans tous les cas, la première s'utilise plus volontiers selon moi pour parler par exemple d'un film, pour dire "je l'ai vu il y a longtemps" --> "ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu".


Oui, bien sûr. Mais j'exclue d'emblée ce genre de contexte de mon étude. C'est clairement autre chose. C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi, dans ma recherche sur Google, que je viens d'entamer, je prends bien soin d'exclure tous les résultats contenant le mot film.

Ce que je recherche, c'est la formule _il y a longtemps que je l'ai vu_, *là où elle entre en compétition avec il y a longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu.*

Dans mon esprit, "l'" est un ami ou une connaissance que le locuteur semble avoir perdu de vue.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ma « lointaine » Suisse , je n'avais jamais entendu non plus la formulation positive…


----------



## LV4-26

Merci.
Ma recherche m'a, entre autres, mené sur ce forum.
J'attire votre attention en particulier sur le post n°5 où il est dit que la formulation que nous semblons tous utiliser ici serait incorrecte. 

Attention, je n'ai pas dit que je souscrivais à cette affirmation....De toutes façons, cela m'est égal, ma démarche étant avant tout descriptive, sur ce sujet.
Il y a des Normands par ici ?


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> Ma recherche m'a, entre autres, mené sur ce forum.
> J'attire votre attention en particulier sur le post n°5 où il est dit que la formulation que nous semblons tous utiliser ici serait incorrecte.
> Attention, je n'ai pas dit que je souscrivais à cette affirmation…


Et tu fais bien ! 

En effet, d'après Grevisse (§ 1014, f) :


> _Ne_ [est] employé facultativement seul après _depuis que_, _il y a_ (tel temps) _que_, _voici_ ou _voilà_ (tel temps) _que_, _cela fait_ (tel temps) _que_. *R2*
> _Rien n’avait été changé dans la chambre, depuis dix mois qu’elle *n’*y était venue_ (Zola, _Bête hum._, viii). — _Il y avait bien trois semaines que je *ne* l’avais vu_ (P. Benoit, _Soleil de minuit_, p. 158) — _Voilà longtemps qu’il *n’*a tué quelqu’un_ (Hugo, _Lég._, XVII, 4). — _ Il a bien changé depuis que je *ne* l’ai vu.  _
> 
> Avec la négation complète : _Voilà deux ans qu’il *ne* m’a *pas* vue_ (Mauriac, _Feu sur la terre_, p. 15). — _Votre mère va bien ? Voilà longtemps que je *ne* l’ai *pas* vue_ (Arland, _Terre natale_, p. 155). — _Il y a combien de temps que tu *n’*as *pas* bu ?_ (Sartre, _Le diable et le bon Dieu_, X, 2.) — _ Il y avait cinq ans qu’elle *ne* l’avait *pas* aperçu_ (Druon, _Grandes familles_, IV, 7). — _Il y a si longtemps que nous *ne* nous sommes *pas* vues !_ (Troyat, _Les semailles et les moissons_, p. 417.) — _Il y a des années que je *n’*avais *pas* vu Audiberti_ (Guth, dans le _Figaro litt._, 14 janv. 1956). — _Il y avait longtemps qu’il *n’*avait *pas* plu_ (Lanoux, _Berger des abeilles_, p. 229).
> 
> On met la négation complète quand le verbe dépendant est au présent ou à l’imparfait : _Depuis que nous *ne* nous voyons *pas*_ (Littré). — _Il y avait un an que je * ne* lui parlais *point*_ (id.).
> 
> *R2 :* Dans certaines circonstances, sans que la situation change, il est possible de construire sans négation le verbe à un temps composé, parce qu’on n’envisage pas la durée pendant laquelle le fait ne s’est pas produit, mais le moment où il s’est produit en dernier lieu : _Il y a longtemps qu’il est venu nous voir_ (on ajoute d’ordinaire une formule comme _pour la dernière fois_) par rapport à _… qu’il n’est_ (ou _n’est pas_ ou _n’est plus_) _venu nous voir_.


----------



## newg

Bonjour les francophones,

Laquelle de ces phrases est juste : 

_Il y a longtemps que je t'ai vu._

Ou

_Il y a longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu._

Autre exemple :

_Il y a longtemps qu'on est allé au cinéma._

Ou 

_Il y a longtemps qu'on n'est pas allé au cinéma._

Merci de votre aide


----------



## tilt

Comme ces phrases concernent des faits qui ne sont pas arrivés, je mettrais une tournure négative après _il y a longtemps que_ :
_Il y a longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu._ 
_Il y a longtemps qu'on n'est pas allés au cinéma. 
_
Ceci ne veut pas dire que les autres options sont incorrectes, mais elles ne me semblent pas naturelles.


----------



## DearPrudence

LV4-26 said:


> Il y a des Normands par ici ?


Moi, à part ma petite dizaine de mots normands, j'ai l'impression de parler eul français comme tout le monde, gars !  (ah, l'influence néfaste de la télé je suppose  )
Donc, j'aurais dit comme les autres. Je n'ai pas souvenance d'avoir déjà entendu "ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu"... (même si bien sûr je dirais "je l'ai vu il y a longtemps")


----------



## tilt

Je dirais qu'en fait, il faut comprendre _[Ça fait / Il y a] longtemps que xxx _comme _xxx depuis longtemps_.
Ainsi :
_Je suis là depuis longtemps -> Il y a longtemps que je suis là
Je ne l'ai pas vu depuis longtemps -> Il y a longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu_


----------



## newg

Pourtant, je trouve plus logique de dire "Il y a longtemps que je l'ai vu" que "Il y a longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu"...
Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à mettre sous forme de mots mes idées, tellement dur à expliquer :s


----------



## lrosa

DearPrudence said:


> Je n'ai pas souvenance d'avoir déjà entendu "ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu"... (même si bien sûr je dirais "je l'ai vu il y a longtemps")



Donc, est-ce que "ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu" veut dire que l'on l'a vu il y a longtemps? Si c'est le cas, je commence à me douter de la logique de la langue française


----------



## newg

Eh bien oui, dans la logique :

ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu > je l'ai vu il y a longtemps, je ne l'ai pas vu depuis longtemps. 

C'est pour ça que moi, personnellement, je trouve logique de dire :

_ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu._


----------



## lrosa

Bien logique, oui... Mais est-ce que ça se _dirait_ plutôt que "Ça fait longtemps que je *ne* l'ai *pas* vu"?


----------



## newg

Bah instinctivement je dirai "ça fait longtemps que je *ne* l'ai *pas* vu" mais je dois dire que j'ai entendu plus d'une fois la version "ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu"... Plein de fois même.


----------



## lrosa

Mais attends... Si l'on a vu qqch il y a longtemps, n'est-ce pas qu'il y a eu, depuis que l'on l'a vu, une longue période dans laquelle on ne l'a *pas *vu? Donc, _longtemps_ renvoie-t-elle à cette période? Peut-être que c'est bien logique après tout. Ou bien, est-ce que quelque chose peut me manquer? Je me sens que moi, comme non-francophone, ne dois peut-être pas oser me mêler de cet affaire


----------



## newg

En fait, c'est assez bizarre car je vois une logique dans les deux formes :

Il y a longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu. = Je ne t'ai pas vu depuis longtemps.
Il y a longtemps que je t'ai vu. = Je t'ai vu il y a longtemps.

Mais comme, apparemment, la plupart des gens n'ont jamais entendu la deuxième, je m'en tiendrai à la première 



> Je me sens que moi, comme non-francophone, ne dois peut-être pas oser me mêler de cet affaire


 
Justement, je trouve ça essentiel pour les non-francophones, comme toi, qui ont des notions assez solides en Français d'amener leur point de vue =)


----------



## tilt

lrosa said:


> Mais attends... Si l'on a vu qqch il y a longtemps, n'est-ce pas qu'il y a eu, depuis que l'on l'a vu, une longue période dans laquelle on ne l'a *pas *vu? Donc, _longtemps_ renvoie-t-elle à cette période? Peut-être que c'est bien logique après tout. Ou bien, est-ce que quelque chose peut me manquer? Je me sens que moi, comme non-francophone, ne dois peut-être pas oser me mêler de cet affaire


Je me permets de vous renvoyer au message n° 26, où je disais que _il y a longtemps que_ est équivalent à _depuis_, et fait donc bien référence à la période écoulée depuis la dernière fois où je l'ai vu.
Par contre, _je l'ai vu il y a longtemps_ fait référence au moment où je l'ai vu pour la dernière fois.


----------



## lrosa

Merci tilt, je vois que _que_ est très important! Alors pourrait-on dire "Il y a longtemps(,) je l'ai vu" en voulant dire que l'on l'a vu il y a longtemps?


----------



## newg

Non, ça ne se dira pas.


----------



## tilt

Mais si, ça se dit ! 
Simplement, la virgule est indispensable, car c'est en fait un renversement de _Je l'ai vu il y a longtemps_.


----------



## Jbmab

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite reprendre la discussion car je n'ai toujours pas saisi les conclusions !!!

Bon ok, je suis Normand et apparemment les Normands ne font pas comme tout le monde mais j'aimerai savoir s'il est correct d'utiliser les 2 tournures ou si seulement l'une des 2 est grammaticalement correcte !!

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## DearPrudence

DearPrudence said:


> Moi, à part ma petite dizaine de mots normands, j'ai l'impression de parler eul français comme tout le monde, gars !  (ah, l'influence néfaste de la télé je suppose  )
> Donc, j'aurais dit comme les autres. Je n'ai pas souvenance d'avoir déjà entendu "ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu"... (même si bien sûr je dirais "je l'ai vu il y a longtemps")


Pardon, je m'auto-cite  Donc, toujours normande, oui et cette tournure ne me dit toujours rien.
Par contre, j'entends :
*"Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai vu / qu'on ne s'est vus."
*et ça ne me choque pas.
Mais les autres non plus, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ça ne me choque pas du tout. En bref:

_Ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu._ (plutôt rare ou régional)
_Ça fait longtemps que je *ne* l'ai *pas* vu._ (courant)
_Ça fait longtemps que je *ne* l'ai vu._ (soutenu)

Comparer également avec: _Je *ne* l'ai *pas* vu et ça fait longtemps que c'est le cas._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Éh bien, je crois que je suis un peu bizarre car je suis habitué à _Ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu_. J'ai l'habitude de dire _Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai vu _(sans que cela me paraisse particulièrement soutenu) . Et _Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu _me semble toujours étrange bien que je l'entende souvent.

Régionalisme de l'Est de la France ?


----------



## Deslandes

Est-ce qu'on peut dire : 

« Ça fait *des siècles *que je ne t'ai pas vu ! » [« des siècles », en guise d'hyperbole, bien entendu]. 

Merci.


----------



## tilt

Oui, on peut tout à fait le dire !


----------



## Anna-chonger

mickaël said:


> Non, on n'utilise pas forcément la négation après ça fait longtemps.
> Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu = Ça fait longtemps que je t'observe, que je t'ai remarqué...


Euh... je me demande si on dirait vraiment _Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai remarqué_ ... ?
Si on le dit bel et bien, est-ce qu'on va dire aussi _Je t'ai remarqué depuis longtemps_ ?

Merci d'avance de votre participation !


----------



## tilt

Oui, on peut tout à fait le dire !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et... ce ne serait pas un régionalisme, comme le suggère LV4-26 à partir du post 12 ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Anna-chonger,

Non là ce n'est pas un régionalisme, le sens n'est pas le même.

Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu peut signifier deux choses :

De façon classique cela signifie : je t'ai vu depuis un bon moment déjà. Par exemple dans une foule, on a vu quelqu'un qu'on connaît mais on ne peut se faire remarquer de sa part car on est trop loin. Lorsque la foule se disperse et qu'on s'en rapproche on peut lui dire ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu (mais je ne pouvais pas t'appeler car tu ne m'aurais pas entendu/car j'étais trop loin, car tu regardais de l'autre côté...)

De façon visiblement plus régionale cela signifie aussi : la dernière fois que je t'ai vu remonte à longtemps et donc je ne t'ai pas vu depuis un bon moment.

La différence vient de l'interprétation de ça fait longtemps que qui peut signifier la première fois que (l'action est donc encore en cours) ou la dernière fois que (l'action s'est terminée depuis un moment déjà).

Ce qui était déjà expliqué là: (Post n°41 de CapnPrep)


			
				Le Bon usage (§1014 a dit: said:
			
		

> Dans certaines circonstances, sans que la situation change, il est possible de construire sans négation le verbe à un temps composé, parce qu’on n’envisage pas la durée pendant laquelle le fait ne s’est pas produit, mais le moment où il s’est produit en dernier lieu : _Il y a longtemps qu’il est venu nous voir_ (on ajoute d’ordinaire une formule comme _pour la dernière fois_) par rapport à _… qu’il n’est_ (ou _n’est pas_ ou _n’est plus_) _venu nous voir_.



Cette interprétation n'est possible qu'aux temps du passé.

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu peut signifier deux choses :
> De façon classique cela signifie : je t'ai vu depuis un bon moment déjà.


 Je n'avais pas songé à ce cas-là. Le passé composé est d'ailleurs beaucoup plus naturel que le présent (_Ça fait longtemps que je te vois_), alors que l'action continue.



> Cette interprétation n'est possible qu'aux temps du passé.


Elle n'est même possible qu'aux temps *composés* du passé.


----------



## hyppodie

"ça fait longtemps que je t'ai vu" peut être interpréter comme je t'ai vu depuis un bon moment.Ce qui est très différent de ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu.En disant ceci,l’énonciateur a le souci de négativer l'expression" t'avoir vu".le rôle de ça fait longtemps'',depuis longtemps'' ou il y a longtemps'' est capital car cette expression doit nécessairement être negativée dans la période au quelle peut renvoyer "ça fait un moment".Période qui peut être 2 jours,1 moi...Une question reste pour mieux comprendre que ne...pas est nécessaire: l'a t il vu pendant cette période? bien évidemment non.


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Pour moi il n'y a absolument aucune confusion possible entre (1) _ça fait longtemps que j'ai fait quelque chose_ et (2)_ ça fait longtemps que je n'ai (pas) fait quelque chose, _puisque la négation en (2) marque à l'évidence qu'il y a eu une rupture d'habitude, faute de quoi la négation n'a aucun sens.

_Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu un film_ n'a de sens que si je l'avais vu beaucoup de fois - cas de figure très inhabituel, pour ne pas dire un cas d'école - jusqu'au jour où j'ai cessé de le voir.

2) S'il y a une confusion possible, elle est dans l'interprétation de la formulation positive en (1) à cause de la double valeur du passé composé, marquant tantôt (1a) qu'une action s'est produite puis a cessé, tantôt (1b) qu'une action a commencé dans le passé et se prolonge jusqu'au présent. C'est bien la forme affirmative (1) qui peut donner lieu à confusion et en aucun cas la forme négative (2).

Son frère, que je sache il y avait toujours eu un temps où l'on avait l'habitude de le voir ; aussi, _ça fait longtemps que j'ai vu mon frère_ exige un complément d'information qui va préciser le sens :
- (1a - action passée et terminée) _ça fait longtemps maintenant que j'ai vu mon frère pour la dernière fois : _ou il est mort ou il a disparu ou il est parti au bout du monde ou nous sommes brouillés.
- (1b - action passée et prolongée jusqu'à maintenant)_ ça fait longtemps que j'ai vu mon frère aller moins bien _ou_ être devenu soucieux _ou_ ne plus être le même, etc._


----------



## hyppodie

MERCI pour votre belle explication. Cependant plus est de remarquer que certaines personnes disent _ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu_ sans complément d'information. Dans ce cas comment distinguer la précédante  de celle ci _ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu _où nous avons une négation_._

Voyons de près ce contexte. Deux fans de football avant le début du match discutent de leur joueur favori. le premier dit au second-"ça fait longtemps que je *ne *l'ai pas vu jouer" puis ils continuent la causerie. 15 min après le début du match, voyant les gestes décisives de leur idol le même intervenant dit: _oh ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu jouer ainsi._

Alors nous nous demandons tous pourquoi cette dernière ne comporte pas de négation. J'en déduit qu'une négation a ce niveau renverrais a une rupture d'habitude comme souligné dans votre intervention mais renverrais  également le sujet parlant dans un passé. Ce qui serais contre les faits vu que l'action a lieu maintenant ou il parle. Ça fait longtemps que j'ai vu x sans la négation sous entend que x n'est pas éloigné. mais Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu laisse entendre que non seulement on ne le voyait pas mais également pas de ses nouvelles. Il est donc éloigné dans ce cas.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu jouer ainsi : _je l'ai déjà vu jouer comme il joue en ce moment, il y a longtemps de cela. Une action de jouer a lieu maintenant sous mes yeux, et la même action a déjà eu lieu il y a longtemps, une fois ou très peu de fois. Entre les deux périodes, aucune prolongation de l'action de jouer comme il joue maintenant. Jusqu'à aujourd'hui l'action avait complètement cessé. 

_Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'*ai* pas *vu* jouer ainsi : _Je l'ai souvent vu jouer comme je le vois jouer maintenant, mais il y a longtemps.
_Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'*avai*s pas *vu* jouer ainsi : _Je l'*avais* souvent *vu* jouer, il y a longtemps, comme je le vois jouer maintenant._

Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'*ai* pas *vu* jouer sans rater aucune passe : _le joueur avait l'habitude de jouer sans rater aucune passe, mais cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai plus vu jouer comme ça. Rien ne permet de dire si le joueur est maintenant sous mes yeux ou pas. S'il joue maintenant sous mes yeux, il rate des passes.


----------



## hyppodie

"s'il joue maintenant sous mes yeux, il rate des passes"certes,mais faudra t-on  oublier que selon le contexte dans lequel cet énoncé est produit, il est souligné que le match n'avait pas encore commencé?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Cela fait un bail que nous nous sommes vus !



Je dirais pour ma part plutôt :

_Cela fait un bail que nous *ne* nous sommes *(pas)* vus_ (ou _vues_ pour des femmes)_._

[…]


----------



## olivier68

Oui… Je pense que les deux tournures sont correctes, avec une petite nuance de sens.


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais pour ma part plutôt :
> 
> _Cela fait un bail que nous *ne* nous sommes *(pas)* vus_ (ou _vues_ pour des femmes)_._





olivier68 said:


> Oui… Je pense que les deux tournures sont correctes, avec une petite nuance de sens.



Je suis d'accord avec olivier68, il y a un nuance de sens, ou tout au moins d'intention, entre :

_Cela fait un bail que nous nous sommes vus 
= La dernière fois que nous nous sommes vus était il y a longtemps _(insiste sur la date de la dernière rencontre)

et :

_Cela fait un bail que nous *ne *nous sommes *pas *vus 
= Il s'est écoulé un temps long depuis la dernière fois que nous nous sommes vus _(insiste sur le temps écoulé depuis la dernière rencontre)


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> _Cela fait un bail que nous nous sommes vus
> = La dernière fois que nous nous sommes vus était il y a longtemps _(insiste sur la date de la dernière rencontre)


Pour moi, avec _cela fait_, il est nécessairement question d'une *durée*. S'il s'agissait d'une *date*, on devrait employer _il y a_, ajouter _depuis_ ou encore préciser _que nous nous sommes vus pour la dernière fois_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'omission de la négation (sans cette précision soulignée) me semble vraiment curieuse !


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> ou encore préciser _que nous nous sommes vus pour la dernière fois_…



Ou selon le contexte "pour la première fois"...
Comparez :
1) _Cela fait longtemps qu'on a posé le pied sur la Lune_ (c'était le 21 juillet 1969)
2) _Cela fait longtemps qu'on *n'*a *pas *posé le pied sur la Lune_ (depuis le 14 décembre 1972)

Tout ça pour dire que les deux formulations sont possibles et qu'elles peuvent vouloir dire des choses différentes selon les cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le seul problème est que plusieurs personnes diront la première phrase pour signifier la seconde. C'est donc une formulation ambiguë…


----------



## Yendred

Ambiguë peut-être, mais parfaitement possible et naturelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Possible, certes, mais pas du tout naturelle pour moi.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Tiens, c'est étrange, je suis plutôt coutumier de la formulation sans le « ne ». À ma connaissance, elle est typique de l'Est de la France. Aussi, je pensais qu'il en était, comme bien souvent, de même en Suisse.


----------



## olivier68

La discussion reste quand même subtile ;-)
Que dire de :
_1) Il y a bien longtemps que je l'ai vue
2) Il y a bien longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vue_

Dans les deux cas, il est clair qu'on ne l'a pas vue depuis longtemps. Mais 1) me semble plus insister sur le fait que cela fait longtemps qu'on ne l'a pas vue alors que 2) me semble insister non sur le temps écoulé mais sur le fait de ne pas l'avoir vue.

Simple perception de ma part. Les usages peuvent effectivement différer selon la francophonie.

Mais on pourrait comparer comment se traduit la nuance dans une autre langue ?


----------



## Yendred

Et que dire de :
1) _Cela fait longtemps que j'ai quitté Paris_
2) _Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas quitté Paris_

Pas de subtilité ici : les deux phrases veulent dire le contraire.


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet. J'ai l'impression que c'est le cas parce que le verbe _quitter_ au passé est univoque, tandis que _voir_ peut exprimer plusieurs choses.

Si vous dites _j'ai quitté Paris_, il est clair qu'il s'agit d'un événement ponctuel du passé qui a une conséquence sur le présent : vous avez fait l'action de quitter Paris, ce qui fait que vous n'êtes maintenant plus à Paris.

Au contraire, si vous dites _nous nous sommes vus_, la temporalité n'est pas du tout claire : il peut s'agir d'un événement ponctuel du passé (comme dans _Nous nous sommes vus hier_), d'une action qui dure dans le passé (_Nous nous sommes vus durant une heure_) ou d'une action régulière (_Nous nous sommes vus tous les jours_). Et dans le premier cas, le fait que vous vous soyez vus hier ne présuppose pas que vous ne vous soyez pas revus plus tard, par exemple il y a une heure. On ne sait donc pas quand vous vous êtes vus pour la dernière fois.

On peut ainsi dire _Nous nous sommes vus *pendant* longtemps_, tandis qu'à moins d'un contexte très particulier, on ne dit pas _J'ai quitté Paris *pendant* longtemps_, mais _J'ai quitté Paris *il y a* longtemps_, alors que c'est possible au négatif : _Je *n'*ai *pas* quitté Paris *pendant* longtemps_. En effet, au négatif il s'agit d'une inaction, donc en fait d'un état, et qui donc peut durer.


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue ne pas comprendre le dernier paragraphe. Qu'y-a-t-il d'incorrect dans _J'ai quitté Paris (pendant) longtemps_ ? Le complément de durée ne s'applique pas à la durée de réalisation de l'action ponctuelle mais à celle de sa conséquence (état atteint), certes implicite : _J'ai quitté Paris [et en ai donc été absent] (pendant) longtemps_.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'action de quitter Paris ne peut durer « longtemps » ; quelques heures tout au plus. Seule sa conséquence implicite d'absence peut être durable. Cela me semble ainsi trop tiré par les cheveux de dire _quitter Paris pendant longtemps_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, j'ai la même interprétation qu'Olivier68.


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue que je ne comprends toujours pas… ou alors il y un point de départ implicite qui m'échappe.
Ne dirait-on pas usuellement, par exemple :

_"Du fait de cette inondation, j'ai quitté mon appartement durant 15 jours" _?

ou : "_cette action des frondeurs eut pour conséquence que Louis XIV quitta Paris pendant longtemps._" ?

L'action de _partir_ ne prend effectivement que quelques heures, mais l'état consécutif (_être absent_) peut être très long. Non ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour revenir au sujet du fil:


Lacuzon said:


> je suis plutôt coutumier de la formulation sans le « ne ».


Quant à moi, il n'y a que la forme avec "ne" que j'utiliserais spontanément: 
_Cela fait un bail/ un bon moment que nous *ne *nous sommes *pas *vus/ qu'on *ne* s'est *pas* vus.  _


----------

